# Neighbors Upset Over Police Action (Struck Deer)



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Sad death for struck deer*
By *Christopher Biondi*/ Daily News Staff
Saturday, November 4, 2006 - Updated: 01:26 AM EST

*A*SHLAND -- A Waverly Street man said his family and neighbors watched in queasy disbelief as a town cop took five shots with a handgun to dispatch an eight-point buck that had been struck by a car.

"The cop was 4 feet from (the) animal -- one bullet in the head and it should have been all over," said Bob Giannetti, who lives at 114 Waverly St., where the injured animal collapsed Thursday evening.

"I could have put a freakin' bullet in its head."

But Chief Scott Rohmer said the officer did hit the animal in the head with the first shot from his .40-caliber Glock, but the deer kept moving.

"The deer was basically dead at the first shot, but it was still breathing," Rohmer said. "Sometimes it does, in fact, take more than one shot. Unfortunately, it sounds like that was the case here."

It took four additional shots to stop the buck.

Rohmer said in his decade in police work he has been called on to shoot injured animals. He said the officer who shot the deer Thursday is a hunter and did what he could to put the animal out of its misery humanely.

"There is no joy in having to put an animal down," he said, "but it's the reality of the job we have to do."

He warned motorists to be aware of deer on the move, particularly this time of year. 
Giannetti, who said he has an aversion to guns, is left with several shell casings, a bloodstain on the road and a startled family.

"My kids understood why it had to be put down," he said, "but they didn't understand why they had to put so many holes in him." 
(Christopher Biondi can be reached at [email protected].)


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I figured 15 would be allright ?

Thats just me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

> "I could have put a freakin' bullet in its head."


Big difference. The officer had the authority to do it. Civilian doing it, shooting within 500ft. from a building/dwelling (however the wording is) and 150ft. from a paved road. I believe that's grounds to get locked up.



> But Chief Scott Rohmer said the officer did hit the animal in the head with the first shot from his .40-caliber Glock, but the deer kept moving.


Now you can't get it mounted.



> "but they didn't understand why they had to put so many holes in him."


Because it was needed to kill it humanely. The deer was still breathing and moving after the first shot, which means it was probably still feeling pain. The more pain it has to suffer, the less humane it is.



Mongo said:


> I figured 15 would be allright ?
> 
> Thats just me.


:L: Just dump the clip into him to make sure your gun is cycling rounds properly. It also gives you a reason to clean your gun that night.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

djgj200 said:


> Big difference. The officer had the authority to do it. Civilian doing it, shooting within 500ft. from a building/dwelling (however the wording is) and 150ft. from a paved road. I believe that's grounds to get locked up.
> 
> Now you can't get it mounted.
> 
> ...


The MassCops Idiot Speak Again


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> The MassCops Idiot Speak Again


+1.

Only he and his nutcase dad enjoy cleaning guns. Its a chore I can't freaking stand.

I say we put one in djgj, and video tape his suffering. Then mail it to the complaintant in the story so he can see how bad suffering can be.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

fscpd907 said:


> "The cop was 4 feet from (the) animal -- one bullet in the head and it should have been all over," said Bob Giannetti, who lives at 114 Waverly St., where the injured animal collapsed Thursday evening.
> STFU!
> 
> "My kids understood why it had to be put down," he said, "but they didn't understand why they had to put so many holes in him."
> (Christopher Biondi can be reached at [email protected])


Should have put the kids inside you idiot!

I hate some people


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Should have used the patrol rifle with three shot burst selector, full 30 round clip.


----------



## benike84 (Apr 11, 2006)

If the officer didn't make sure it was dead and someone realizes later it was still alive they still would of complained. You can't win either way.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> Should have put the kids inside you idiot!
> 
> I hate some people


thanks andy, i was wondering when some1 was gonna bring it up. Put ur damn kids in the house jack ass. So he had to put the animal down and the idiot not bringing in his kids in the house had to see it. What if he didn't put it down then the idiots would have watched the injured animal die very slowly and painfully, then he still would have complained... what a tool! bitch bitch bitch!


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Shit my kids woulda been asking if they could have venison burgers.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I am sure at least some of the meat was still good after 5 shots.


----------



## Oscar32 (Sep 20, 2006)

What the fuck is this world coming too when "concerned" citizens who apparently know how to kill a deer better than we do are parading their kids to the side of the road at night to watch a cop unload his mag into the skull of a deer. Personally, props to the officer that actually hit the deer in the fucking head on one shot. I don't know about you but every deer that I have put down, I throw a double tap behind the shoulder and hope for a heart shot. Most of the head shots on deer are ricochets 'cause their skulls are so thick, must be the whole "antler" thing. Fine job APD.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

One behind the ear if they are still enough.

And as far as what the fuck is this world coming to.

Every man for himself. Fortify and hold the forward edge of the battle area.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Curious EMT said:


> +1.
> 
> Only he and his nutcase dad enjoy cleaning guns. Its a chore I can't freaking stand.
> 
> I say we put one in djgj, and video tape his suffering. Then mail it to the complaintant in the story so he can see how bad suffering can be.


Would you then work on him after you've shot him since you're an EMT?

What are you thinking saying something like this about someone? Stuff like this sounds like something one of the local gangsters would say. I understand you don't like some of the stuff he posts but come on, this kind of stuff goes too far.


----------



## nevrehc (Mar 24, 2006)

Only one question, who got the meat? Hopefully the freezer at APD is now full!


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Damned if you do, damned if you don't... some folks just can't be pleased.


Someone pass the venison stew, please....


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> smear its blood on your face like war paint


HAHAHAHA!!!!:L::L::L::L::L:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I wonder how many deer (or other members of the animal kingdom) Bob "marlin perkins" Giannetti has dispatched? Sorry, Bob, but if you do not hit the "lizard brain", the animal does not die.

I say use a scratch or brad awl to pith the SOB...you know, like we did with a dissecting needle to the frog in high school...that way the heart and lungs continue to march ...keeping the meat fresh until we get it back to the station to dress it!

I saw a NYSP trooper dump four into the head of fawn that had been hit by a car (two broken legs)...with a .357...while the do-gooder gals that hit the thing looked on in horror (tears and the whole nine yards...). The best part was when the trooper turned to them and asked "...who gets the meat?" (he later became the spokesman for the troop!) .

</IMG></IMG>


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I saw a NYSP trooper dump four into the head of fawn that had been hit by a car (two broken legs)...with a .357...while the do-gooder gals that hit the thing looked on in horror (tears and the whole nine yards...). The best part was when the trooper turned to them and asked "...who gets the meat?" (he later became the spokesman for the troop!) .

THAT IS SO GREAT...friggin bambi crowd has a shitfit over that kind of thing.In the town I live in the pd used to dispatch stray cats with a silenced .22 ruger at the dump.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> The best part was when the trooper turned to them and asked "...who gets the meat?" (he later became the spokesman for the troop!) .</IMG></IMG>


:L:


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

I had one last week. I told the hysterical girl to drive to the station and I would talk to her there. One shot to the head did the trick for that buck. Though the inpact had knocked its antlers off. Another time last spring I had a rabid racoon call. I go to the door of the house to warn the resident to stay inside while I took care of it and she starts screaming at me, ordering me not to shoot the racoon and asking me how I knew it was rabbid. I asked her what she thought I should do with it and she just starting crying. Lady if you don't want to watch go inside. She wasnt to happy with me to say the least. One round is all it took. Though I should have put 8 or 10 into it just for effect.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> Next time just clobber it repeatedly with a tire iron, smear its blood on your face like war paint,


Hey Wolfman, our old Chief, about 15 years ago, did just that in front of a family with children, he didn't believe in shooting them.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

^^^Thats Awesome!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

the more i thought about this type of situation, i probably would have used uber bright whelen superstar led lights (with the traffic advisors of course) and shined the spotlight in its eyes so the deer would convulse to daeth and eventually i could cut it up with a dull blade (i got at a whelen convention)and eat it with my daddy


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Man, I dont know who you are but that is brutal, picking on a defenceless creaturelkin' bout like that! Im talkin bout djgi...not the deer


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Reminds me of Jim Carey in Me, Myself and Irene.. lol


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

thelastsamurai said:


> Reminds me of Jim Carey in Me, Myself and Irene.. lol


LOL...I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

djgj2000 said:


> the more i thought about this type of situation, i probably would have used uber bright whelen superstar led lights (with the traffic advisors of course) and shined the spotlight in its eyes so the deer would convulse to daeth and eventually i could cut it up with a dull blade (i got at a whelen convention)and eat it with my daddy


im sure you would, or at least wish.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

yeah we would


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

no, there is no "we".... there is YOU.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Popcorn anyone?


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

BAMBI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


oh who am i kidding.


it was the right thing to do


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

If it were easy to kill a deer with a .40, wouldn't all hunters use handguns?

Maybe that's why they use rifles. Joe citizen is a jerk.

Took me three rounds to kill a rabid skunk one time. Thing just kept walkin' towards me, even though he was hit every time!

Which actually raises a good question, where is the best place to shoot a deer, should the situation arise again? Where is the heart located (besides in the chest)??


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

I like to use the shotgun, just behind the front shoulders and take out the heart and lungs. Not instant, but the deer usually dies within 30 secs. I'm not a fan of venison, so any loss of meat isn't a big deal to me and the guys on the deer kill list haven't complained about it.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

djgj2000 said:


> the more i thought about this type of situation, i probably would have used uber bright whelen superstar led lights (with the traffic advisors of course) and shined the spotlight in its eyes so the deer would convulse to daeth and eventually i could cut it up with a dull blade (i got at a whelen convention)and eat it with my daddy


What the fuck!?!!?!?!?!?!?

HAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ohhh no not this again...did he come in on the Dad shootsdeer at night from his patrol car?


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

no$.10 said:


> Took me three rounds to kill a rabid skunk one time. Thing just kept walkin' towards me, even though he was hit every time!


I OC'd the shit out of a mean ass possum once...the thing wouldnt let my wife walk to her car...but I didnt want to shoot it at 5:00 am. After I sprayed him, he fell over and played dead and she simply walked over him. He walked away shortly after...Im not so sure the OC had any effect, but he was a mean little bugger so I gave it to him...


----------

